# Wasserlilie zurück schneiden ?



## fiseloer (18. Nov. 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

schneidet Ihr Eure Wasserlilien

a) vor dem Winter zurück
b) nach dem Winter zurück
c) gar nicht zurück

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## troll20 (18. Nov. 2015)

Vor, sprich sind schon zum Großteil weg, da sie eh fast kompl. braun waren.


----------



## samorai (18. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Klaus!
Wenn kein Leben mehr sichtbar ist (grau-braun). Alles was jetzt im Wasser hängt schneide ich ab. Der Rest oder der Rückschnitt erfolgt dann im Januar. Sollte eine Eisbildung vor Ort sein kann sie helfen besser an die Pflanzen heran zu kommen oder alles sauber zu machen.
René ist ja noch radikaler!

Ron!


----------



## Mathias2508 (19. Nov. 2015)

Moin, unsere wurden auch schon radikal abgeschnitten. 
Was fertig ist, ist fertig.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Nov. 2015)

Ich habe nur die braunen Blätter und verblühten Stängel rausgeschnitten / gezupft.
Das mache ich so lange weiter wie das Wetter auf und der Teich offen ist.
Sollten im Frühjahr noch irgendwelche Reste da sein, sind die dann dran.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2015)

Hi Klaus,

kommt drauf an was Du mit Wasserlilien meinst

__ Schwertlilien/__ Iris (egal ob Wasser-/__ Sumpfschwertlilien oder Landpflanzen) hab ich noch nie zurückgeschnitten. Abgestorbenes Laub/Blütenstengel zupfe ich im Frühjahr ab

die 15 Seerosen (heißen ja im englischen Waterlily - Wasserlilie) sind schon letzten Monat abgesichelt worden

MfG Frank


----------



## fiseloer (19. Nov. 2015)

Danke an alle,

ich meinte im Übrigen __ Schwertlilien. Ich rupf im Frühjahr dann alles ab was braun ist und lass den Rest stehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hessi (22. Nov. 2020)

Was kann man mit den Samen der Wasserlilie machen,die treiben in großen Mengen im Teich rum.Einpflanzen?
?


----------



## PeBo (22. Nov. 2020)

Wenn du die __ Sumpfschwertlilien vermehren willst, würde ich die Samen so ca. 2cm tief in den Teichrand eindrücken, damit diese nicht wegschwimmen. Ansonsten abkeschern, mit dem Skimmer aufsammeln oder bereits vorher die Schoten ablesen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2020)

In einen Eimer mit etwas Wasser und über den Winter hoffen das sie Frost bekommen.
Alternativ für eine Woche in den Tiefkühler.
Im Frühjahr sollten dann ca. 90% getrieben haben.
Bis die ersten Blüten erscheinen dauert es aber einige Jährchen.


----------



## hessi (22. Nov. 2020)

Danke für die Tips.Das werd ich gleich mal machen.Ich find die Wasserlilien echt schön,leider hab ich nur noch gelbe,die rote ist nicht mehr aufgegangen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2020)

Die meisten anderen Farben mögen es nicht so feucht en den Füßen, müsste ich leider feststellen. Daher stehen sie nun neben dem Teich.


----------

